# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الزهد .. روائع القصص

## محمد طه شعبان

- روي عن عمر : أنه حين فُتح عليه الفتوحات، قالت له ابنته حفصة رضي الله عنها: البس ألين الثياب إذا وفدت عليك الوفود من الآفاق، ومُرْ بصنعة الطعام تطعمه وتطعم من حضر. فقال عمر: يا حفصة، ألست تعلمين أن أعلم الناس بحال الرجل أهل بيته؟ فقالت: بلى.
قال: ناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن رسول الله  لبث في النبوة كذا وكذا سنة لم يشبع هو ولا أهل بيته غدوة إلا جاعوا عشية، ولا شبعوا عشية إلا جاعوا غدوة؟ وناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن النبي  لبث في النبوة كذا كذا سنة لم يشبع من التمر هو وأهله حتى فتح الله عليه خيبر؟ وناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن رسول الله  قربتم إليه يومًا طعامًا على مائدة فيها ارتفاع فشقَّ ذلك عليه حتى تغير لونه، ثم أمر بالمائدة فرفعت، ووضع الطعام على دون ذلك، أو وضع على الأرض؟ وناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن رسول الله  كان لا ينام على عباءة مثنية فثنيت له ليلة أربع طاقات فنام عليها، فلما استيقظ قال: "مَنَعْتُمُون  ي قِيَامَ اللَّيْلَةِ بِهَذِهِ الْعَبَاءَةِ، اثْنُوهَا بِاثْنَتَيْنِ كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَثْنُونَهَا"؟ وناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن رسول الله  كان يضع ثيابه لتغسل فيأتيه بلال فيؤذنه بالصلاة فما يجد ثوبًا يخرج به إلى الصلاة حتى تجف ثيابه فيخرج بها إلى الصلاة؟ وناشدتك الله، هل تعلمين أن رسول الله  صنعت له امرأة من بني ظفر كساءين إزارًا، وبعثت إليه بأحدهما قبل أن يبلغ الآخر، فخرج إلى الصلاة وهو مشتمل به ليس عليه غيره، وقد عقد طرفيه إلى عنقه، فصلى كذلك؟
فما زال يقول حتى أبكاها، وبكى عمر  وانتحب، حتى ظننَّا أن نفسه ستخرج[1].[1])) الغزالي: إحياء علوم الدين، بيان فضيلة الزهد 13/2445، 2446.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- روي أن بعض الخلفاء أرسل إلى الفقهاء بجوائز فقبلوها، وأرسل إلى الفضيل بن عياض بعشرة آلاف فلم يقبلها، فقال له بنوه: قد قبل الفقهاء، وأنت تردُّ على حالتك هذه. فبكى الفضيل وقال: أتدرون ما مثلي ومثلكم؟! كمثل قوم كانت لهم بقرة يحرثون عليها، فلما هرمت ذبحوها لأجل أن ينتفعوا بجلدها، كذلك أنتم أردتم ذبحي على كبر سني، موتوا يا أهلي جوعًا خير لكم من أن تذبحوا فُضَيلاً([1]).[1]))  المصدر السابق 13/2449.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- قالت امرأة أبي حازم لأبي حازم: هذا الشتاء قد هجم علينا، ولا بد لنا من الطعام والثياب والحطب. فقال لها أبو حازم: من هذا كله بد، ولكن لا بد لنا من الموت ثم البعث، ثم الوقوف بين يدي الله تعالى ثم الجنة أو النار[1].[1])) السابق نفسه 13/2449.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- رؤي فضالة بن عبيد وهو والي مصر أشعث حافيًا فقيل له: أنت الأمير وتفعل هذا! فقال: نهانا رسول الله  عن الإرفاه[1]، وأمرنا أن نحتفي أحيانًا[2].[1]  نهى عن التنعم والدَّعةِ ولِينِ العَيْشِ؛ لأَنه من فعل العجم وأَرباب الدنيا وأَمَر بالتَّقَشُّفِ وابْتذال النفس. انظر: ابن منظور: اللسان 13/492.

[2] إحياء علوم الدين 13/2466.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- دخل محمد بن واسع على قتيبة بن مسلم وعليه جبة صوف، فقال له قتيبة: ما دعاك إلى مدرعة الصوف؟ فسكت، فقال: أكلمك ولا تجيبني!! فقال: أكره أن أقول زهدًا فأزكي نفسي، أو فقرًا فأشكو ربي[1].[1]  المصدر السابق 13/2466.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- دخل رجل على أبي ذرٍّ فجعل يقلِّب بصره في بيته، فقال: يا أبا ذرٍّ، ما أرى في بيتك متاعًا ولا غير ذلك من الأثاث. فقال: إن لنا بيتًا نوجِّه إليه مصالح متاعنا. فقال: إنه لا بد لك من متاع ما دمت ههنا. فقال: إن صاحب المنزل لا يدعنا فيه[1].[1]  السابق نفسه 13/2471.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- قدم عمير بن سعيد أمير حمص على عمر رضي الله عنهما، قال له: ما معك من الدنيا؟ فقال: معي عصاي أتوكأ بها، وأقتل بها حية إن لقيتها، ومعي جرابي أحمل فيه طعامي، ومعي قصعتي آكل فيها وأغسل رأسي وثوبي، ومعي مطهرتي أحمل فيها شرابي وطهوري للصلاة، فما كان بعد هذا من الدنيا فهو تبع لما معي. فقال عمر: صدقت رحمك الله[1].[1] السابق 13/2471.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- مر أبو تراب النخشبي بمزين، فقال له: تحلق رأسي لله ؟
فقال له: اجلس. فجلس، ففيما يحلق رأسه مرَّ به أمير من أهل بلده، فسأل حاشيته، فقال لهم: أليس هذا أبا تراب؟ قالوا: نعم.
فقال: أي شيء معكم من الدنانير؟ فقال له رجل من خاصَّته: معي خريطة فيها ألف دينار.
فقال: إذا قام فأعطه، واعتذر إليه، وقل له: لم يكن معنا غير هذه. فجاء الغلام إليه، فقال له: إن الأمير يقرأ عليك السلام، وقال لك: ما حضر معنا غير هذه الدنانير.
فقال له: ادفعها إلى المزين. فقال المزين: أي شيء أعمل بها؟
فقال: خذها. فقال: لا والله ولو أنها ألفا دينار ما أخذتها.
فقال له أبو تراب: مر إليه، فقل له: إن المزين ما أخذها، فخذها أنت فاصرفها في مهماتك[1].
منقول
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%A7%D9%8...82%D8%B5%D8%B5
[1] ابن الجوزي: صفة الصفوة 4/172، 173.

----------

